# *Updated* 110 Gallon Tank w/ Top Quality Discus



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*So finally we have discus! This tank has took a while but were finally achieving what we wanted!
Take a look and tell me what you think...*
Much Appreciated!:lol: Please click on the link below!

110 Gallon Top Quality Discus Community Aquarium - YouTube


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Colours pop out. Great video editing ;D


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice fish and tank!


----------

